# Nutritional Yeast?



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone uses this w/their pups? It seems to have a good amount of B3 & B6. 
Walter? any idea?


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Sandi,
I found a couple warnings online for Nutritional Yeast - This was taken from an article published 2/2019 on Healthline. It is for humans and not dogs but I thought I'd share it anyway. I summarized the article below.

*4 Potential Side Effects and Dangers of Nutritional Yeast:*
1. May Cause Unpleasant Digestive Side Effects If Introduced Too Quickly
Nutritional yeast is an excellent source of dietary fiber. Due to its high fiber content, it’s best to introduce nutritional yeast gradually to avoid abdominal discomfort.

2. May Trigger Headaches or Migraine Attacks
Nutritional yeast may contain compounds like tyramine and MSG that can trigger headaches in some people. Individuals with migraine may want to avoid nutritional yeast for this reason.

3. May Cause Facial Flushing
Nutritional yeast is an abundant source of niacin. Although facial flushing is not associated with harm, consuming large doses of niacin can cause other, potentially harmful side effects.

4. Yeast Intolerance and Inflammatory Bowel Disease
Brewer’s yeast — made from the same species of yeast as nutritional yeast — has been shown to exacerbate IBD symptoms in mice. Additionally, human studies have shown that people with IBD may be more sensitive to dietary yeast.

***************************************************

Can Lisis little body handle this in low dosages without causing harmful side effects? :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I think I read 2 things---1. MSG is not in nutritional yeast.
2. Brewer's yeast is active & nutritional isn't.
3. I did read to introduce it slowly in small amounts that one can increase if there is no resulting digestive issue
I still would like feed-back from anyone who has used it.

I did start both Lisi & K on Welactin Omega-3 today along w/vit. E. I am introducing slowly as I want to know what causes it IF we have a reaction of any kind. I still have a couple of more things to introduce to establish Lisi's correct protocol.
I chose Welactin as it does not have a "fishy" smell or a fishy taste. I have previously tried fish oil & they would not eat it at all, so happy to find this one.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

edelweiss said:


> I think I read 2 things---1. MSG is not in nutritional yeast.
> 2. Brewer's yeast is active & nutritional isn't.
> 3. I did read to introduce it slowly in small amounts that one can increase if there is no resulting digestive issue
> I still would like feed-back from anyone who has used it.
> ...


Sandi,
Your knowledge base is amazing - and Im thinking its growing in leaps and bounds daily! I know Lisi is in excellent hands with your diligent loving care. Praying for the perfect combination of treatment for her!:wub:

I too, hope that someone here on SM (Walter ?) has experience with using Nutritional Yeast to pass on to you. :heart:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Sandi - Vegans can not find vitamin B12 in our foods, so nutritional yeast is a common ingredient. Personally I love the cheesy taste and use a lot of it in soups and in tofu scrambles. Luck loves my tofu scramble and he gets it often so eats nutritional yeast though not purposely as a supplement. He has never had a negative effect from it. Braggs and Bob's Red Mill are the standard ones you find in a market. (I have had my B12 checked and it is normal, but I take B12 supplements anyway.)


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Walter---I thought I would add it to their rehydrated Honest Kitchen veggies. I bought some today at Trader Joes. I have had it at my DD's home (she is a vegan) & liked it. 
Thanks for the heads up on this---I thought you may be the only one who might use it. I will go lightly.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I just want to make others know nutritional yeast is not the traditional yeast used in baking. Yeast (baking) should never be given to dogs. Baked goods are fine, the raw yeast and rough yeasty dough itself however will expand in a dogs stomach causing serious problem. Nutritional yeast is different in that it is deactivated. Here is an article from modern dog: https://moderndogmagazine.com/articles/spice-your-dogs-life/32173 about using it and other things in your dogs diet.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you so much for clarifying point #2---that is very important for people to know. That would be a major tummy ache for any dog, big or small!
I added Biotin to the regime today. I am, per vet's orders, only starting out w/once a day---if they tolerate this w/out digestive upset we will slowly, slowly move to 2 times a day & add the vit C (using only* Calcium Ascorbate !!!!!!!!)*
Both dogs licked their bowl out after finishing their food! I am so happy they like it!


----------

